# Dell Laptops / PCMCIA

## cranch

Don't know if this is common sense already, but it saved me alot of time.

If your Dell laptop is locking up when running cardmgr -f (or when pcmcia starts at boot time, its probably because of a line in your config.opts.)

Do this:

1.)  nano -w /etc/pcmcia/config.opts

2.)  change:  include port 0x100-0x4ff, port 0x800-0x8ff, port 0xc00-0xcff

to

include port 0x100-0x4ff, port 0xc00-0xcff

Apparently the Dell laptops don't like that port address.  

Sorry if this has already been posted elsewhere or is common sense  :Very Happy: 

----------

## cbueche

Hi,

what exact Dell laptop model are your experiencing with ?

Charles

----------

## chadh

It is mostly the high-end Inspirons (and their Latitude counterparts), I believe.  I have a Latitude C610 (Inspiron 4000, I believe?), and it does not require the modification.

----------

## cranch

I've got a Dell 8100 Inspiron.  Supposedly these models and a few others had that problem.

----------

## Momch

same problem with inspiron 8000. now it works with config.opts modiifed.

thanx for this post.

----------

## oogie

 *cranch wrote:*   

> Don't know if this is common sense already, but it saved me alot of time.

 

Wow, you are a godsend!!!!

No it is not a common sense.

or At least I did not know this.

You saved ME a LOT AND LOTS of time.

Thanks

----------

## drsperm

Currently I do not have pcmcia/cardbus configured in the kernel.  I have loaded the pcmcia-cs as instructed.  But this is what I get when I try to start pcmcia (I also modified the memory settings as stated):

bash-2.05a# ./pcmcia start

 * Starting pcmcia...

cardmgr[4713]: no pcmcia driver in /proc/devices

 * cardmgr failed to start.  Make sure that you have PCMCIA

 * loaded, either as a module or built into the kernel

Any Ideas?  It is correct, there is no pcmcia driver in the path stated.  I am running a Dell Latitude C840 with a goal of running a Cisco Aeronet Wireless.

Thanks!

----------

## cranch

When I compiled my Kernel, I left out PCMCIA support, and compiled in only Wireless Support, but didn't pick any modules.  I then emerged pcmcia-cs and then started the modules.  What is compiled into the kernel, and what isn't.  We can try to narrow it down.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## drsperm

Well, I did make some progress.  This is what I have:

-PCMCIA is not compiled into the kernel

-yenta, ds and pcmcia_core are being loaded in the modules.autoload

This seems to bring up the pcmcia services without errors.  I tried doing the i82365 but I believe it only works when it is compiled into (module or integrated) the kernel, because I have never gotten it up. (I have a TI chipset)

So when I initialize my Cisco Aironet PCMCIA nic, it brings up the activity light and keeps it on.  It fails to recognize it as a /dev/ethx interface.  I have the Aironet drivers complied into the kernel (module i think) with of course Wireless Support as well.  But I have tried initializing it manually (insmod airo) but it fails with:

Aug 10 04:03:02 [kernel] airo:  Probing for PCI adapters 

Aug 10 04:03:02 [kernel] airo_cs: Card Services release does not match! 

Aug 10 04:03:02 [kernel] airo_cs: Card Services release does not match!

Any suggestions.  I have had this laptop running with SuSE 8.0 with all of the mentioned hardware working.  Yes, I had to modify the memory range it used as mentioned above.  

Thanks for replying....If I can get this to work...my wife will be happy! (she doesn't like the cables running in front of our newborn's crib...go figure)

All in All, Gentoo is a breath of fresh air compared to SuSE...I like it lean...

Mark

----------

## cranch

The only thing I compiled into my kernel was wireless support.  I then emerged pcmcia-cs. You shouldn't have to be insmoding your airo module.  Try taking all your pcmcia stuff out of the kernel, and compiling just wireless support in:

 [*] Wireless LAN (non-hamradio)

Thats all I put into mine.  Try doing that and then recompiling.  then emerge pcmcia-cs.

----------

## drsperm

Well, I have the wireless compiled with pcmcia-cs emerged afterwards.  I do however have the airo module defined in the kernel.  Are you saying to take the airo definition out of the kernel?

Then if so, how would I apply the airo drivers/modules?

Thanks,

Mark

----------

## cranch

If you take the drivers/modules out of the kernel, I think the pcmcia-cs package has them in it.

----------

## drsperm

Good news and bad news.  After I removed the airo modules from the kernel I was able to start /etc/inet.d/pcmcia successfully.  However my Cisco Aironet is still not being recognized as an interface.  Getting closer!

Any Ideas?

(sorry for the length....)

Mark

Log from /var/log/everything/current

*******************************************************

Aug 16 10:59:15 [cardmgr] executing: 'modprobe -r airo_cs'

Aug 16 10:59:15 [cardmgr] executing: 'modprobe -r airo'

Aug 16 10:59:26 [cardmgr] socket 1: Aironet PC4800

Aug 16 10:59:26 [cardmgr] executing: 'modprobe airo'

Aug 16 10:59:27 [kernel] airo:  Probing for PCI adapters

Aug 16 10:59:26 [cardmgr] + Warning: loading /lib/modules/2.4.19-gentoo-r7/pcmcia/airo.o will taint the kernel: non-GPL license - MPL

Aug 16 10:59:26 [cardmgr] +   See http://www.tux.org/lkml/#s1-18 for information about tainted modules

Aug 16 10:59:26 [cardmgr] + Module airo loaded, with warnings

Aug 16 10:59:26 [cardmgr] executing: 'modprobe airo_cs'

Aug 16 10:59:26 [cardmgr] + Warning: loading /lib/modules/2.4.19-gentoo-r7/pcmcia/airo_cs.o will taint the kernel: non-GPL license - MPL

Aug 16 10:59:26 [cardmgr] +   See http://www.tux.org/lkml/#s1-18 for information about tainted modules

Aug 16 10:59:26 [cardmgr] + /lib/modules/2.4.19-gentoo-r7/pcmcia/airo_cs.o: init_module: Invalid argument

Aug 16 10:59:26 [cardmgr] + /lib/modules/2.4.19-gentoo-r7/pcmcia/airo_cs.o: insmod /lib/modules/2.4.19-gentoo-r7/pcmcia/airo_cs.o failed

Aug 16 10:59:26 [cardmgr] + /lib/modules/2.4.19-gentoo-r7/pcmcia/airo_cs.o: insmod airo_cs failed

Aug 16 10:59:26 [cardmgr] + Hint: insmod errors can be caused by incorrect module parameters, including invalid IO or IRQ parameters.

Aug 16 10:59:26 [cardmgr] +       You may find more information in syslog or the output from dmesg

Aug 16 10:59:27 [cardmgr] modprobe exited with status 255

Aug 16 10:59:27 [cardmgr] executing: 'insmod /lib/modules/2.4.19-gentoo-r7/pcmcia/airo_cs.o'

Aug 16 10:59:27 [cardmgr] + Warning: loading /lib/modules/2.4.19-gentoo-r7/pcmcia/airo_cs.o will taint the kernel: non-GPL license - MPL

Aug 16 10:59:27 [cardmgr] +   See http://www.tux.org/lkml/#s1-18 for information about tainted modules

Aug 16 10:59:27 [kernel] airo_cs: Card Services release does not match!

Aug 16 10:59:27 [cardmgr] + /lib/modules/2.4.19-gentoo-r7/pcmcia/airo_cs.o: init_module: Invalid argument

Aug 16 10:59:27 [cardmgr] + Hint: insmod errors can be caused by incorrect module parameters, including invalid IO or IRQ parameters.

Aug 16 10:59:27 [cardmgr] +       You may find more information in syslog or the output from dmesg

Aug 16 10:59:27 [cardmgr] insmod exited with status 1

Aug 16 10:59:28 [cardmgr] get dev info on socket 1 failed: Resource temporarily unavailable

Aug 16 11:00:55 [cardmgr] executing: 'modprobe -r airo_cs'

Aug 16 11:00:55 [cardmgr] executing: 'modprobe -r airo'

Aug 16 11:00:56 [cardmgr] exiting

Aug 16 11:00:56 [cardmgr] exiting

Aug 16 11:01:00 [cardmgr] watching 2 sockets

Aug 16 11:01:00 [kernel] cs: IO port probe 0x0c00-0x0cff: clean.

Aug 16 11:01:00 [kernel] cs: IO port probe 0x0100-0x04ff: excluding 0x378-0x37f 0x4d0-0x4d7

Aug 16 11:01:00 [kernel] cs: IO port probe 0x0a00-0x0aff: clean.

Aug 16 11:01:00 [cardmgr] starting, version is 3.1.34

Aug 16 11:01:00 [cardmgr] socket 1: Aironet PC4800

Aug 16 11:01:00 [cardmgr] executing: 'modprobe airo'

Aug 16 11:01:00 [cardmgr] + Warning: loading /lib/modules/2.4.19-gentoo-r7/pcmcia/airo.o will taint the kernel: non-GPL license - MPL

Aug 16 11:01:00 [cardmgr] +   See http://www.tux.org/lkml/#s1-18 for information about tainted modules

Aug 16 11:01:00 [kernel] airo:  Probing for PCI adapters

Aug 16 11:01:00 [cardmgr] + Module airo loaded, with warnings

Aug 16 11:01:00 [cardmgr] executing: 'modprobe airo_cs'

Aug 16 11:01:00 [kernel] airo_cs: Card Services release does not match!

Aug 16 11:01:00 [cardmgr] + Warning: loading /lib/modules/2.4.19-gentoo-r7/pcmcia/airo_cs.o will taint the kernel: non-GPL license - MPL

Aug 16 11:01:00 [cardmgr] +   See http://www.tux.org/lkml/#s1-18 for information about tainted modules

Aug 16 11:01:00 [cardmgr] + /lib/modules/2.4.19-gentoo-r7/pcmcia/airo_cs.o: init_module: Invalid argument

Aug 16 11:01:00 [cardmgr] + /lib/modules/2.4.19-gentoo-r7/pcmcia/airo_cs.o: insmod /lib/modules/2.4.19-gentoo-r7/pcmcia/airo_cs.o failed

Aug 16 11:01:00 [cardmgr] + /lib/modules/2.4.19-gentoo-r7/pcmcia/airo_cs.o: insmod airo_cs failed

Output from dmesg

**********************************************

cs: IO port probe 0x0c00-0x0cff: clean.

cs: IO port probe 0x0100-0x04ff: excluding 0x378-0x37f 0x4d0-0x4d7

cs: IO port probe 0x0a00-0x0aff: clean.

airo:  Probing for PCI adapters

airo:  Finished probing for PCI adapters

airo_cs: Card Services release does not match!

airo_cs: Card Services release does not match!

----------

## cranch

Out of curiosity, save your .config file somewhere, run make mrproper in your /usr/src/linux directory, copy the .config file back to /usr/src/linux, and then recompile your kernel.  I don't know if you have been doing that, but thats happened to mine a couple of times.  (not the same error obviously)

----------

## specter

Thks for all

It seems that Dell Inspiron 4000 does not have any problem with cardmgr.

I did not modify anything and my xircom works properly.

voila, it was my contribution !

ddm

----------

## Monkfish

i did: nano -w /etc/pcmcia/config.opts

but the file was utterly empty.

any ideas?

----------

## Monkfish

Haha.. i just re-tar'd and it was there.

Now.. how do i start the pcmcia detection thing again?

----------

## neumax

you saved my life, thanks a lot for this hint!

----------

## imckee

Hi all,

Anyone trying this with an HP Pavilion?  Cardmgr is hanging my laptop unless I don't import any I/O ports at all; see my post:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=64796

----------

## clumsyninja

my dell inspiron 4000 has had no problems with pcmcia cards.

sometimes being cheap pays off  :Wink: 

----------

## xentric

I had to make changes too with my Dell Latitude CP, otherwise it would

lock up when cardmgr scans for my (pcnet_cs) card...

/etc/pcmcia/config.opts

```

# System resources available for PCMCIA devices

#include port 0x100-0x4ff, port 0x800-0x8ff, port 0xc00-0xcff      # <- have to disable first range!

include port 0x500-0x8ff, port 0xc00-0xcff    # <- changed it to this...

include memory 0xc0000-0xfffff

include memory 0xa0000000-0xa0ffffff, memory 0x60000000-0x60ffffff

# High port numbers do not always work...

# include port 0x1000-0x17ff

# Extra port range for IBM Token Ring

#include port 0xa00-0xaff

# Resources we should not use, even if they appear to be available

#exclude irq 4

#exclude irq 3

#exclude irq 7

#exclude irq 11

```

----------

